# Tung Oil and Polyurethane



## Arbskipper (Feb 10, 2008)

On Dave Marks woodworking show he uses a blend of tung oil and polyurethane as a finish for many projects. Does he mix them together? In what proportion?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I don't really watch his show, he puts me to sleep. I would guess he mixes them but in what ratios, I have no idea. Mixing oils and "varnishes" is nothing new. In fact, the industry has done it for you and charged for mixing. For example, "Danish Oil" is basically an oil base, like BLO and a varnish and mineral spirits. Buying that costs more than mixing your own. But if you are using the high priced pre-mix, you can add oil, varnish, or mineral spirits to change their mix ratio.

If I'm to use a mix, the ratios might depend on the type of wood, and the desired degree of film I want to remain. As a suggestion, on a sample, start off with a 50% oil, 25% varnish/polyurethane, and 25% mineral spirits (or naptha if you want a faster dry). From the results of the mix, changing one or more of the components will change the finish. Pure Tung oil is less likely to add an amberish tint to the mix. Try to change only one component at a time. Keep track of the ratios as you experiment, and mark the samples as you do them. Try to stick with measurable ratios, and you can use kitchen/cooking type measuring spoons and cups. Most better finishing suppliers sell measuring cups/spoons, but are usually more expensive than the grocery store.


----------



## Arbskipper (Feb 10, 2008)

*Thank you*

Thank you for your reply. That is helpful. Arbskipper


----------



## jerry (Nov 1, 2006)

He uses General Finishes wiping varnish and non thinned polyurethane varnish. They contain no tung oil and never did. Mr. Marks is a very good woodworker but the info he gives about finishing is a little shaky.

Regards

Jerry


----------



## dpmcreations (Feb 3, 2008)

*Hey All*

I have to agree that Marks is a very skilled woodworker, but Jerry you are correct, sometimes his descriptions of how and what he uses to finish are pretty light.. 

And yes sometimes he does tend to make things a little dry... Shall we say...


----------

